# Is it typical for pee to slowly ferment?



## abefroman (Jan 8, 2011)

Is it typical for pee to slowly ferment? Its been going 2 days, SG is a 1.062, starting SG was 1.070.

I just have small bubbles, for the last 24 hours now, like smaller then what would be in coke.

And when I do wine, its more towards the line of light boiling water.

TIA


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2011)

Did you use nutrient and or energizer? This Skeeter pee is a highly acidic must so slower then usual fermentations can easily be an issue. I havent made this pee as of yet so just going bywhat I know as far as chemistry of stuff like this. Im sure there have been many skeeter fermentations that went fine and ripped like any other wine fermentation but this stuff would be much more problematic.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 8, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Did you use nutrient and or energizer? This Skeeter pee is a highly acidic must so slower then usual fermentations can easily be an issue. I havent made this pee as of yet so just going bywhat I know as far as chemistry of stuff like this. Im sure there have been many skeeter fermentations that went fine and ripped like any other wine fermentation but this stuff would be much more problematic.



Yep, I added the first half of it in, waiting until 1.05 to add the second half.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2011)

What is the temp?


----------



## abefroman (Jan 8, 2011)

Wade E said:


> What is the temp?



72 deg


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2011)

Temp is good, some yeasts are also known slow fermenters which is something I like to use for fruit wines so that they dont burn off all the fruity esthers. One of these slow fermenters is Red Star Cotes Des Blanc.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 8, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Temp is good, some yeasts are also known slow fermenters which is something I like to use for fruit wines so that they dont burn off all the fruity esthers. One of these slow fermenters is Red Star Cotes Des Blanc.



Cool!

Its a slurry left over from a batch made with EC-1118


----------



## abefroman (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm getting some foam now, it must be working.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2011)

It can usually take a few days for a fermentation to get going good.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 8, 2011)

Wade E said:


> It can usually take a few days for a fermentation to get going good.



AH, didn't realize that, I'm used to making bread, where the yeast works right away.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2011)

Definetly doesnt happen like that!!!!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 8, 2011)

Much of it will depend on the volume and condition of the slurry. I've had batches that took off with a vengance within hours and finished fermenting in 5 days. If your slurry was from a higher alcohol wine, or had started going into hibernation, it could take them a while to get with the program.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 8, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Much of it will depend on the volume and condition of the slurry. I've had batches that took off with a vengance within hours and finished fermenting in 5 days. If your slurry was from a higher alcohol wine, or had started going into hibernation, it could take them a while to get with the program.



I had it in the fridge so it was probably hibernating.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 9, 2011)

This is odd, now the bubbles have stopped and I've been at 1.062 for 24 hours.


----------



## Duster (Jan 9, 2011)

whats the temp at?


----------



## abefroman (Jan 9, 2011)

Duster said:


> whats the temp at?



It is at 71 deg


----------



## Duster (Jan 9, 2011)

well it's warm enough, and the SG is too high for the second dose of energizer and nutrient.
Obviously it had started to ferment based on your earlier post, did you do or add anything that may have affected the active fermentation? if not I would just be patient, pee can be slow going.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 9, 2011)

Duster said:


> well it's warm enough, and the SG is too high for the second dose of energizer and nutrient.
> Obviously it had started to ferment based on your earlier post, did you do or add anything that may have affected the active fermentation? if not I would just be patient, pee can be slow going.



Nope, I just stirred and whisked in 02


----------



## abefroman (Jan 9, 2011)

Should i add more yeast if it doesnt start up again?


----------



## Duster (Jan 9, 2011)

I would give it another 48 to 72 hours before jumping to any conclusions.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 9, 2011)

Duster said:


> I would give it another 48 to 72 hours before jumping to any conclusions.



Thanks!

Any idea how long I have before it oxidizes? Or is oxidation mainly a problem after it has turned to alcohol?


----------



## WineYooper (Jan 9, 2011)

The pee I have going now seemed to stall at 1.055 and the temp was 72. I added the next dose of nutrient and energizer and last bottle of lemon in and wrapped a towel around the primary with the brew belt on. My house stays too cool for the belt to bring it up by itself. The temp rose to 78-80 and ferment took off like crazy. I am close to done now 1.01. I would try to raise your temp higher. I had used a fresh 1118 for this.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 9, 2011)

WineYooper said:


> The pee I have going now seemed to stall at 1.055 and the temp was 72. I added the next dose of nutrient and energizer and last bottle of lemon in and wrapped a towel around the primary with the brew belt on. My house stays too cool for the belt to bring it up by itself. The temp rose to 78-80 and ferment took off like crazy. I am close to done now 1.01. I would try to raise your temp higher. I had used a fresh 1118 for this.



Thanks, will try that.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 9, 2011)

My 3rd SP batch was also slow to ferment, others perfect. So I thought my slurry might have been weak. I used ec1118 and made a yeast starter, then added 2 cups of the pee to it every 4-6 hrs. When I had a gal. of Pee fermenting well I poured it back into the main batch. Slurry was strawberry wine with ec1118 so I didn't think there would be any problems. It worked like a charm. Roy


----------



## abefroman (Jan 9, 2011)

FTC Wines said:


> My 3rd SP batch was also slow to ferment, others perfect. So I thought my slurry might have been weak. I used ec1118 and made a yeast starter, then added 2 cups of the pee to it every 4-6 hrs. When I had a gal. of Pee fermenting well I poured it back into the main batch. Slurry was strawberry wine with ec1118 so I didn't think there would be any problems. It worked like a charm. Roy



Thanks! I think I'll start that now, just in case mine doesn't start up again.


----------

